# Bandsaw mill



## cody.sheridan-2008 (May 23, 2010)

*Bandsaw mill - Updated with plans!*

Well as many of you may know I have been designing a bandsaw mill for the last I don't know how long! I contacted the admin and asked if the skp file could be made larger so that I could attach drawings to the post (google sketchup). Anyway I plan on building the mill for my year 12 major work at school so for now its just the chainsaw:thumbdown::thumbsup: 50/50! The mill is attached so please enjoy NOTE these plans are not complete as I still need to completely draw in my log clamping system, the auto feed system the stand is yet to be finished and there are actually going to be 2 13hp honda gx390's running the blade though positioning is still being figured out, oh and the log loading system. As you can probably tell I have a bunch more work to do but it is all basically there and the above list is mostly thought through. Any suggestions comments or even if you would like to change the plans and then post them that would be great!

PS there are about 10 people worldwide currently building from these plans!:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## mrbentontoyou (Aug 3, 2010)

cody-

can't wait to see it up and running.
i don't know enough about band mills to ask any decent questions so i'll just watch and enjoy from the sidelines.

good luck!


----------



## junkhound (Nov 6, 2009)

Cody, nice looking mill. I don't know how to change and repost. For the 2 engine idea, you could run a 2 sheave belt pully on your drive wheel. Offset one engine back the width of a belt. Also if you run a centrifugal clutch on them you would be able to run 1 or both depending on the circumstance (small log or 1 engine not running well). The clutch on the engine not running would roll like an idler. Just an idea from an old rigger. Good luck. :thumbsup:

Junkhound


----------



## cody.sheridan-2008 (May 23, 2010)

thanks for the comments/ suggestions I will keep them in mind.


----------

